# Western Plows VS. Meyer Plows



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone, I am new at this site and trying to find my way around. I have one question for all the other pros out there. I am wondering which plow you would recommend to me a Western or Meyer and why?
Thanks BCH


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well western out sold fisher this year and meyer are making big change to their line up i like there products equally i know people on here will say meyers stink blah blah blah but i know people that have used them for over 20 years with no problem


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Chris. I have leaning towards a Western. Would u recommend a steel plow over a poly for light commercial?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the steel cant see spending extra money thats just me


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks, yeh i think i like the steel better and a little more havy duty


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Western........nuff said ! My last Western lasted 10 hard NY
winters ( it outlasted 3 trucks too!) and is still working on my buds truck and is gonna celebrate its 14th b'day. 
I have a Western Ulta-mount going on its 3rd b'day now and
it has been troublefree ! We got OVER 230" of snow last season
so you know it works HARD for me ! (its on its 2nd truck now)

Western also has a price advantage over most other brands
also.
Another Western plus is all the gear is off the truck when plow
removed unlike Meyer. That Ulta mount is slick!

I always read of either success or horror stories on Meyer plows.

But pick the brand YOU want and let the closest dealer near you
be a major decision factor. (But not always)

Good Luck and pray for snow!................geo


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

If I wasn't sold on Fisher I would tell you go with the Western. I've had Meyer and Fisher and the Fisher is the best hands down. I am running the same 94 Fisher MM on the 3rd truck now. I've never had to do a thing ever to it. I just picked up an addition Fisher for my small truck.


----------



## Superior Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2000)

I have a 8.5' Western Ultra mount V-Plow and i love it. I would never get a non v plow again. The western will also act as a straight blade in one of it 3 modes. I love it


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Been running thoes yellow blades for over 22 years only because there were no others avalable here. one year with a Boss V and I have 7 yellow blades for sale. I have found Meyers here does not onner there waranty. 
just my observation!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would buy a western over a meyer. Meyer would have to get there act togather with their mount before i even thought of buying one. There newest mount whatever there calling it does not look half bad but you still see people with new trucks (new meyer mounts) running around with the headgear all winter which tells me that its not easy to get the stupid lights and hydraulics off the truck. I have always thought that meyers plows looked a little weak but thats just me. Not too many people have meyers around here but the ones that do seem to do fine. A plow is a plow but i would say western hands down.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I learned that as long as you do regular maintanence on the meyers, they last quite a while. They are cheap to buy used, and cheap to fix. It seems like you can find meyer parts anywhere, which makes a big difference when you need parts right away.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I have been thinking that i am going to get a Western for awhile now. I just wanted to see what the other pros like and think is the best. Thanks Bchlawns


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BCH.........Just a note...........BUY NOW !!!!!

If you wait till the fall....... prices increase !!!!!!!!!
Now is the time to get your plow. Also shop around to a few
dealers that sell the plow you want and save some $$$$.
Spend the extra and have the dealer install it also........esp.
if its your 1st plow. Western and Fisher offer a 2 yr warranty!
If you have problems the dealer will fix you up fast..,....

Good luck and pray for snow...........................geo


----------

